# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart jewelry >  ORA, personal safety alert device, smart jewelry, Kasiel Solutions Inc., Saskatoon, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Kasiel Solutions Inc.

"ORA - Smart Jewelry that keeps people safe." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

ORA Indiegogo Crowdfunding Campaign

Published on Mar 7, 2017

----------

